# Vision



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm starting to have some trouble with contrast in high contrast situations. Yesterday, I rode Rockville Hills community park in dazzling sunshine (a superb day for riding). The park's trails are on oak grassland and they go continuously from shade to bright sunshine and back. I'm noticing that I don't see especially well in the shade for a few seconds after leaving the sun which does slow me down at times. Older eyes do not accommodate as quickly - that is, change the pupil size to compensate for changes in brightness or focal distance. Older eyes don't do as well in high contrast. That is why my wife and I both try to avoid driving at night.

Also, my vision blurs when I'm riding really bumpy rocky trails or roads fast. I think that the vibration just shakes my eyes up to the point where they lose focus. 

Note that my eyes test just fine. My vision is still better than 20/20 when wearing glasses. Blended multifocal in my case.

My solution is to keep going pretty fast and hold on. At 70, I'm a little older than most here so get ready. It's coming!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

telemike said:


> ...Also, my vision blurs when I'm riding really bumpy rocky trails or roads fast. I think that the vibration just shakes my eyes up to the point where they lose focus...


Your glasses are bouncing.

I have the same problem with some glasses.

And also with high contrast - it may be something to do with the start of cataracts.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

telemike said:


> My solution is to keep going pretty fast and hold on.


I like your solution ;0) Bottom line, how do you want to check out? Eating soup through a straw or a big crash with a smile on your face?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Even before my sight degrading with age I've always found it trickier to ride in dappled sunlight compared to even lighting like when overcast.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

telemike said:


> Note that my eyes test just fine. My vision is still better than 20/20 when wearing glasses. Blended multifocal in my case.


I forced learning to do contacts at age 54. The secret is single focus - get rid of those multi focal when doing sports. I wear quality sports glasses over those. Some fine but aging clear Oakley M, or Smith Parallel. The Smith's are changeable lenses and do a good job of wind not messing up the contacts. The rose colored lenses really help with contrast. Their grey lenses are very dark and polarized. They came with clear too. Those for the right circumstances and contacts have brought back confidence I was losing.

Yeah on shaking glasses when I wear my prescription multifocal. I wear Chums or Croakies or whatever they're called and cinch them so the lenses are not bouncing.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

telemike said:


> I'm starting to have some trouble with contrast in high contrast situations. Yesterday, I rode Rockville Hills community park in dazzling sunshine (a superb day for riding). The park's trails are on oak grassland and they go continuously from shade to bright sunshine and back. I'm noticing that I don't see especially well in the shade for a few seconds after leaving the sun which does slow me down at times. Older eyes do not accommodate as quickly - that is, change the pupil size to compensate for changes in brightness or focal distance. Older eyes don't do as well in high contrast. That is why my wife and I both try to avoid driving at night.
> 
> Also, my vision blurs when I'm riding really bumpy rocky trails or roads fast. I think that the vibration just shakes my eyes up to the point where they lose focus.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem with shadows blocking up, it's even worse with polarized lenses. Looking farther ahead helps a bit, and amber or yellow lenses seem clearer to me.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

telemike said:


> Also, my vision blurs when I'm riding really bumpy rocky trails or roads fast. I think that the vibration just shakes my eyes up to the point where they lose focus.


Had that with my old bike bought a new bike vibration issue went away...

Also eye exercises.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Mr Pig said:


> I like your solution ;0) Bottom line, how do you want to check out? Eating soup through a straw or a big crash with a smile on your face?


At 90 Plus i will change out by avi air bag for two sticks of dynamite and ski without hesitation.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Lone Rager said:


> Even before my sight degrading with age I've always found it trickier to ride in dappled sunlight compared to even lighting like when overcast.


Me too. In the winter the sun stays low here in Scotland and you get that a lot. Last Saturday I met that a few times in the forest trails. I employed the 'charge blindly on' approach ;0)


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

As others have said; your progressive glasses bouncing about a bit, and have your eyes checked for the formation of cataracts. 

Used to have the same problem myself until I had cataract sururgy. (both eyes)

BTW, Cosco in my experience, is not the best place to have your eyes examened; the Dr. completly missed my catracts, it was the girl at the counter that brought it up.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

SADDLE TRAMP said:


> As others have said; your progressive glasses bouncing about a bit, and have your eyes checked for the formation of cataracts.
> 
> Used to have the same problem myself until I had cataract sururgy. (both eyes)
> 
> BTW, Cosco in my experience, is not the best place to have your eyes examened; the Dr. completly missed my catracts, it was the girl at the counter that brought it up.


My experience at COSTCO is opposite. The docs who have the lease at my location are superb.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

telemike said:


> I'm starting to have some trouble with contrast in high contrast situations. Yesterday, I rode Rockville Hills community park in dazzling sunshine (a superb day for riding). The park's trails are on oak grassland and they go continuously from shade to bright sunshine and back. I'm noticing that I don't see especially well in the shade for a few seconds after leaving the sun which does slow me down at times. Older eyes do not accommodate as quickly - that is, change the pupil size to compensate for changes in brightness or focal distance. Older eyes don't do as well in high contrast. That is why my wife and I both try to avoid driving at night.
> 
> Also, my vision blurs when I'm riding really bumpy rocky trails or roads fast. I think that the vibration just shakes my eyes up to the point where they lose focus.
> 
> ...


Yeah, all parts eventually wear out. Just keep moving as much as possible until catastrophic failure puts you down for good.

On our local DH there is a traverse out on the open slope, south facings, very sunny. It immediately ducks in to a thick tunnel of northeast woods. When I hit that dark tunnel I can't see a thing for what seems like a long time. I just hold on and hope for the best.

Ride on !


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

1) Get a new bike, new bikes always improve my vision and they stimulate creative thinking... as I try to come up with excuses when my wife notices.
2) Wear yellow, orange, or rose lenses, they increase contrast and they make everything look cool
3) Ride faster, it makes the light enter your brain faster, bonus: the wind blows the sweat out of your eyes
4) Get those cataracts zapped


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Second what Nurse Ben said:
1) New bike is always good!
2) I wear Orange lens that work very well.
In fact I got one of my riding buddies to try them because they had the same issue about going from light to dark and vice versa and he got a pair now!
3) Speed is not always your friend.....sorry NB
4) Get those cataracts checked!

and I would like to add 1........might not be the best suggestion but I like it!

5) You only as old as the women your with......


----------



## Aminnow (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm 61 with early macular issues. Center of vision is blurred and grey. 
As said before, "Wear yellow, orange, or rose lenses, they increase contrast and they make everything look cool"
Then....don't worry about the details, pick a line, point the bike downhill and go. Your brain will sort things out with what it can see, just feel the flow and ride it......with in reason, remembering you are 50+.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll fifth or sixth or wherever we're at on the yellow/orange/rose lenses. I had been riding with just clear lenses on the trails and then bought a multi-len kit so I could have some tint when on the road and I was surprised to find the orange lens were better for the trail than the clear.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes to the oranges lens. Also, make sure you use a helmet with a visor. Here in Massachusetts the sun is very low in the sky this time of year. The visor blocks out direct sunlight. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## .je (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm not 50 yet (1500 more sleeps!) but I am having trouble seeing cleary at dusk in the forest. In daylight I don't have this problem. I wear simple prescription lenses when biking.

Group rides are usually after work, at sunset this time of year. Is there anything to make vision a little better?


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm 70 too. I've worn glasses since college. 

Anyway, my first thought from what you described was cataracts. 

I wear multi focal lenses but for riding I have a pair of sport specific single focus wraps with a rose colored lenses which I find to be the best for me. They provide excellent contrast but are not so dark that I have a problem adjusting to different light levels. They also work very well for skiing and provide a nice contract for skiing bumps.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

I was having prob w my hardtail last year. There was a speed where things just got blurry. I dont wear glasses but do wear eye protection. This year on my fs there havent been any vision problems. Im definitely faster so i have to blame the bike for putting too much vibration into me...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

For me it's depth perception not contrast. 

Nice to see you are hanging in there. Time to come up to ND soon!!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've noticed my night vision is a lot worse these days. I've freed up more time to ride in the day during the week so it's not such a big deal, but it is nice to do the odd group ride in the winter which would start at 6pm when it's already dark. My lights are a few years old. They were pretty powerful at the time, but nothing like what's available now so I'll get a new main light at some point and use my old lights to auxiliary lights.


----------

